# My little visitor



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

This little guy has visited the past two evenings.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

And here he is tonight


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

And here's his neighbor


----------



## jesicoiper (Sep 12, 2013)

awww hez a cutie..


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

How cute, are you on holiday at the moment? I remember seeing lots of geckos inside buildings when I went South Africa, I wish we had more here to visit me


----------



## SusanWhitson (May 6, 2013)

you are right as it is really cute looking and what are you quoting like neighbor is looking like his parent


----------



## Scotteesh (Sep 1, 2013)

they were literally everywhere when I was in the Philippines, I saw a massive tokay too!


----------



## Matt_Wall (Jan 28, 2007)

looks a little bit like a common house gecko. My mum and sister accidentally brought one back form Egypt...found it climbing up our window one night. Madness.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

These guys were all over in Texas  really adorable


----------

